# My 12 week old pup has blood in his poo, please help!



## doodlebop

I have a 12 week old labrador and he is passing very sloppy poo with blood in it, the consistency of the poo is very sloppy and sometimes a jelly/flem consistency, he had this at around 10 weeks too so we took him to the vet and were advised to cut his food down then gradually introduce more until he is up to the recommend amount for his age with normal stools so we did this and all was fine after a day but it is happening again now and lowering his food hasn't helped this time, he is going quite a lot too (4 times so far today and not even been fed yet!) I an waiting for the vets to open so I can ring them but would really appreciate some help from anyone that may know or has had the same prob. Oh and to add, he had his last vaccine and we were allowed to take him out so I'm really worried that he may have caught something whilst out on his first walk!  please please help me! I'm very worried! Thanks x


----------



## Helbo

All you can do at the moment is wait for the vets to open, don't feed your pup anything, and make sure your pup is drinking as much water as you can get them to do (maybe get them to crunch a few icecubes if they will) as dehydration is a big issue.

Charlie never had bloody stool, but did have runny number 2s. I was advised on here to not feed for 24 hours, then take away his normal food and feed plain boiled rice with white fish (i used chicken but this causes issues for some dogs) until the stool is solid again. After a week of solid stool you can start to reintroduce 'normal' food.

What do you feed your pup? perhaps switching to a food with less irritants in (like Wainwrights) would help?

Oh the vets might want a stool sample so try to scoop some up in a bag if possible


----------



## Helbo

In terms of the vaccine - if he's had it and you waited the amount of time the vet told you to before taking them out on their first walk (i think usually at least a week, if not 2 - depends on area/vet) then this shouldn't be the problem.


----------



## noushka05

it could be any numer of things but giardia springs to mind, but your vet should ask for a fecal sample to determin whats causing it...hope he'll soon be better


----------



## Bobbie

First stop vets which you are doing next I would look at the food you are giving the pup. My rough was very ill with colitis which this sounds like and the chicken and rice the vet said to feed was making the matter worse I have found out he can not tolerate chicken. So he is now on fish4dogs salmon/potato and he has never had a probem again. Have to add it took a while for things to get sorted.


----------



## henry

Yes, definitely Vets - could be an infection. I second the food advice - go for something like Fish4Dogs (puppy food) which is fish and potato or Naturediet Puppy. Avoid anything like Bakers, Pedigree, Wagg. What are you feeding?


----------



## anita a

our 11 week old pup had blood in his stools, very loose stools, and going very frequently - we finally narrowed it down to a really really bad case of worms (after a weekend at the vets and a drip then a coupld of nights back with the breeder) it seems to have cleared now - i know he was starved and then small bland meals were introduced, little nad often and more worming treatment than you can shake a stick at!
of course go to the vets and get it sorted but that was just our exprience of blood in his poo
let us know how you get on

anita & dexter


----------



## bird

As others have said, a trip to the vets is first priority. 
If this is re-occuring which it sounds, it could be food linked, what are you feeding. I had similar problems with my cocker, we narrowed it down to the feed. His tummy eventually settled as I introduced Arden Grange dry with Nature Diet wet. However there are many good dry/wet feeds out there to try, it is a possibility that there is a reaction to chicken, contrary to popular thought, not all dogs can tolerate this. If you have a Pets at Home close to you then I suggest you try the wainwrights range (wet or dry) it is a good food and they have a variety so there is more than just chicken on offer (which is all most food manufacturers seem to think pups eat). However if you do change the food, do it gradually or you may find your self back to square one again. 

Let us know what happens.


----------



## doodlebop

Thanks for the replys, we are off to the vets at 4 with a sample, I haven't fed him today and keep getting him to drink. He is already on the wainwrights dry puppy food ( lamb and rice) I really hope it gets sorted, I just have this horrible gut feeling though!


----------



## henry

doodlebop said:


> Thanks for the replys, we are off to the vets at 4 with a sample, I haven't fed him today and keep getting him to drink. He is already on the wainwrights dry puppy food ( lamb and rice) I really hope it gets sorted, I just have this horrible gut feeling though!


Try not to worry too much! This is a very common problem with pups - they're immunity often has developed yet and they are vulnerable to infections. He'll probably have an antibiotic jab and some tablets. Wainwrights is a good food so I would think infection. Try to keep him drinking - that's the most important thing at the moment. Good luck - let us know how you get on a 4 o/clock! Claire


----------



## bird

doodlebop said:


> Thanks for the replys, we are off to the vets at 4 with a sample, I haven't fed him today and keep getting him to drink. He is already on the wainwrights dry puppy food ( lamb and rice) I really hope it gets sorted, I just have this horrible gut feeling though!


Try not to worry, you've got him on a decent feed. It could be anything, your pup is only 12wks. He's discovering the world, I'll give you a breakdown of the things my cocker "ate" at that age (which actually may have contributed to his tummy troubles) 
Slugs/Snails
Soil
Azalea plant
All my herbs, he was particularly fond of the rosemary. 
Any bit of food he found lurking on the fields when he was off lead that needed to be tested, including rabbit/horse droppings and other dogs poop. 
Plaster from a corner of our wall
carpet
socks
slippers

The tummy troubles could be almost anything, try not to worry.


----------



## Helbo

Lots of cuddles, water and relaxation - for both of you! 

Let us know how you get on at the vets


----------



## Sled dog hotel

doodlebop said:


> I have a 12 week old labrador and he is passing very sloppy poo with blood in it, the consistency of the poo is very sloppy and sometimes a jelly/flem consistency, he had this at around 10 weeks too so we took him to the vet and were advised to cut his food down then gradually introduce more until he is up to the recommend amount for his age with normal stools so we did this and all was fine after a day but it is happening again now and lowering his food hasn't helped this time, he is going quite a lot too (4 times so far today and not even been fed yet!) I an waiting for the vets to open so I can ring them but would really appreciate some help from anyone that may know or has had the same prob. Oh and to add, he had his last vaccine and we were allowed to take him out so I'm really worried that he may have caught something whilst out on his first walk!  please please help me! I'm very worried! Thanks x


The Jelly you describe is actually Mucos and the flecks of blood together with the sloopy faeces sound like it is likely collitis which means the bowel is inflammed, usually if its something simple missing a meal or two and then a light resting diet sees an improvement at least within 24/36hrs. If you have done what you did before and it in fact sounds like its getting worse if anything deffinately vets I would think especially in a young pup. If he is going frequently too, then he will likely loose fluids so drinking is very important.

There can be all sorts of things that cause it, from heat,something they have eaten, baterial infections. You can get re-occuring bacterial infections that although may dampen down are not resolved unless you give a long course of antibiotics. You can also get protozoa parasites giardia and coccidia which can be common in pups, these a normal wormer doesnt do, although Panacur is a treatment for giardia too, but if I remember correctly that even needs a longer and more frequent dose than just for worming to get rid of it. Worms alone can cause diarrhoea and or/vomiting in pups. Thats why a full proper worming programme is important to ensure all life stages are eradicated.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

doodlebop said:


> Thanks for the replys, we are off to the vets at 4 with a sample, I haven't fed him today and keep getting him to drink. He is already on the wainwrights dry puppy food ( lamb and rice) I really hope it gets sorted, I just have this horrible gut feeling though!


If the vet does suggest doing a fecal sample to check for bacteria present and parasites its usually best to do a 3 day fecal sample, three different samples taken on 3 consequetive days, gives a better chance of not missing anything. Although if there is anything glaringly obvious in the sample you are taking you may be lucky, they usually view it for parasites under the microsscope and do cultures for bacteria in a lab, most times it has to be sent off.


----------



## anita a

thinking of you x


----------



## doodlebop

Hi, I was hoping to reply yesterday but was so hectic here, anyway we took Bruno to the vet and he took his temp (which was normal) and weighed him ( he has actually put weight on which was good) and he has given us some paste to give him to firm his stools up he has also advised us to stop the WW and keep him on chappies for a week then slowly introduce WW again after the week is up to determain if it's the WW making him ill, he didn't even want the stool sample I gave him which I was a little bit confused by seen as u had been told to take it in! But I guess that will be the next step if it doesn't clear up? Bruno doing well in himself and hopefully we will start to see a difference with the paste he us having! Thanks for all your advice, I will keep you all incited as to how he is doing x


----------



## Goblin

Thanks for keeping us informed and hope Bruno shows continued improvement.


----------



## anita a

thanks for the update x


----------



## Sled dog hotel

doodlebop said:


> Hi, I was hoping to reply yesterday but was so hectic here, anyway we took Bruno to the vet and he took his temp (which was normal) and weighed him ( he has actually put weight on which was good) and he has given us some paste to give him to firm his stools up he has also advised us to stop the WW and keep him on chappies for a week then slowly introduce WW again after the week is up to determain if it's the WW making him ill, he didn't even want the stool sample I gave him which I was a little bit confused by seen as u had been told to take it in! But I guess that will be the next step if it doesn't clear up? Bruno doing well in himself and hopefully we will start to see a difference with the paste he us having! Thanks for all your advice, I will keep you all incited as to how he is doing x


Glad he is doing well himself, usually the paste which Im guessing is Protexin Pro kolin usually does the trick with a light resting diet for a few days, so heres hoping.


----------



## Tim Reynolds

bird said:


> Try not to worry, you've got him on a decent feed. It could be anything, your pup is only 12wks. He's discovering the world, I'll give you a breakdown of the things my cocker "ate" at that age (which actually may have contributed to his tummy troubles)
> Slugs/Snails
> Soil
> Azalea plant
> All my herbs, he was particularly fond of the rosemary.
> Any bit of food he found lurking on the fields when he was off lead that needed to be tested, including rabbit/horse droppings and other dogs poop.
> Plaster from a corner of our wall
> carpet
> socks
> slippers
> 
> The tummy troubles could be almost anything, try not to worry.


This post made me laugh,

I've got a 9 week old springer and I honestly believe he'd chew through the kitchen sink if he could get too it

My boy had the smallest bit of mucus blood in his poop before passing completely normal stools again.

They explore everything with their mouth so I'm not surprised that occasionally something they shouldn't be having gets past! Just surprised it doesn't happen more often!

Try not to worry, it can be a completely normal thing just make sure there's plenty of water for your little one


----------

